# My small collection



## Activescottieuk (Jul 26, 2015)

I've been collecting/growing orchids and carnivorous plants since I was a kid, and practically filled my 10' x 12' orchids house with mainly Paphs.
Sadly due to a move and new job I couldn't give them the attention they needed so sold off my entire collection.
I've slowly gotten back into it over the past couple of years and am slowly rebuilding my collection of mainly multi-flowering species and primary hybrids.

Current list

Paph. Dollgoldi (bs)
Paph. adductum (bs)
Paph. Lady Isabel (bs)
Paph. St. Swithin (bs)
Paph. Gerd Rollke (bs)
Paph. Angel Hair (nbs)
Paph. Julius (in bud)
Paph. rothschildianum (seedling)
Paph. parishii (seedling)
Paph. hangianum
Paph. Gloria Naugle (bs)
Paph. Lady Isabel x Red Dragon (seedling)
Paph. kolopakingii var. topperi x sib ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
Paph. Bel Royale (kolopakingii var. topperi 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS x rothschildianum 'New Dimension') (bs)
Paph. philippinense x sib ('Ching Hua #31' SM/TPS x 'Super Twister') (nbs)
Paph. platyphyllum 'Super Clone' x self
Paph. glanduliferum var. gardineri x sib ('Black & Shine' x 'DarkChocolate') (bs)
Paph. glanduliferum var. praestens x sib ('Wingo' x 'Sam's Choice' (nbs)
Paph. Frank Smith (Norito Hasegawa 'Vista Del Monte' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'New Dimension') (bs)

_Non Paphs_
Vanilla planifolia var. variegata (nbs)
Oncidium globuliferum (in bud)
Coelogyne fimbriata (bs)
Coelogyne ovalis (in bud)
Dendrobium victoria-reginae (in bud)
Dendrobium densiflorum (seedling)
Ornithophoria radicans (bs)
Rossioglossum grande (seedling)
Dienia ophrydis (bs)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 26, 2015)

Once an orchidist, always an orchidist. Good to have you back in the fold, and welcome to Slippertalk!


----------



## Marco (Jul 26, 2015)

Welcome. Good set of multis you got there.


----------



## abax (Jul 26, 2015)

Welcome to ST from KY. Glad you have you here.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2015)

Not bad, I guess the Orchid Inn export plan is working.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 27, 2015)

Welcome from Luxembourg!!!! a few or more C s, be it Coelogyne or Cat or.., are a nice complement to a slipper collection!!!! Jean


----------



## Wendy (Jul 27, 2015)

Lovely collection. I went through the same thing as you and had to get rid of my original collection (+/-300 plants). I've now started rebuilding but with a small collection of multifloral Paphs that I missed after I got rid of them. A small collection is good....much more manageable.


----------



## Activescottieuk (Jul 27, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Lovely collection. I went through the same thing as you and had to get rid of my original collection (+/-300 plants). I've now started rebuilding but with a small collection of multifloral Paphs that I missed after I got rid of them. A small collection is good....much more manageable.



Sadly quality orchids are hard to come by in UK unless orcered online from specialist nurseries, unfortunately none of which are local to me.
I'd love to be able to examine and self select them myself.
Most nurseries or garden centres over here, only sell NoId's or generic un-named varieties.

Even the specialist nurseries are reducing in number and closing down due to the costs of heating etc.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes the cost of electricity here is a BIG reason why I made the decision not to go back to HID lights. Cost has jumped big time recently and when our wonderful provincial government wells off part of Hydro 1, it will jump again. My three old HID lights would be unaffordable to run. Sunlight in a window is free.


----------



## eggshells (Jul 27, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Yes the cost of electricity here is a BIG reason why I made the decision not to go back to HID lights. Cost has jumped big time recently and when our wonderful provincial government wells off part of Hydro 1, it will jump again. My three old HID lights would be unaffordable to run. Sunlight in a window is free.



Did you build a sunroom Wendy?


----------



## Wendy (Jul 28, 2015)

No sunroom. A 12' wide, floor to ceiling, south facing window. I think there's a photo of it in my 'starting over' thread. If not will add one later. I don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## Lmpgs (Jul 28, 2015)

Welcome from Athens, GR.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wendy said:


> No sunroom. A 12' wide, floor to ceiling, south facing window. I think there's a photo of it in my 'starting over' thread. If not will add one later. I don't want to hijack this thread.



HID is expensive and hot to run.
I'm sure it's the best, but I see people on here use florescent light and grow things just fine. They should be much much cheaper?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice collection!

I would love to have Gerd Rollke, but I already have this impossible to flower type of hybrids laying around. Plus, they tend to get a bit big for my space for something that won't flower often. lol

I also want parishii. Maybe one day.

I hope yours all grow and behave well for you.


----------



## Activescottieuk (Jul 28, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> I would love to have Gerd Rollke, but I already have this impossible to flower type of hybrids laying around. Plus, they tend to get a bit big for my space for something that won't flower often. lol
> 
> ...



I used to have a couple that bloomed before I sold them off, and I haven't managed to kill any yet 

They must like the British weather

If she flowers (and the Naugle) I'll deffo post pics


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 29, 2015)

Great! looking forward to them one day!


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 18, 2015)

*August 2015 update*

Updated as my 'Julius' turned out to be a 'Druid Spring'
Also my adductum is suspect...

Current list

Paph. Dollgoldi (bs)
Paph. adductum *may be mislabeled* (in bud)
Paph. Lady Isabel (bs)
Paph. St. Swithin (bs)
Paph. Gerd Rollke (bs)
Paph. Angel Hair (nbs)
Paph. *Druid Spring* (in flower)
Paph. rothschildianum (seedling)
Paph. parishii (seedling)
Paph. hangianum
Paph. Gloria Naugle (bs)
Paph. Lady Isabel x Red Dragon (seedling)
Paph. kolopakingii var. topperi x sib ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
Paph. Bel Royale (kolopakingii var. topperi 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS x rothschildianum 'New Dimension') (bs)
Paph. philippinense x sib ('Ching Hua #31' SM/TPS x 'Super Twister') (nbs)
Paph. platyphyllum 'Super Clone' x self
Paph. glanduliferum var. gardineri x sib ('Black & Shine' x 'DarkChocolate') (bs)
Paph. glanduliferum var. praestens x sib ('Wingo' x 'Sam's Choice' (nbs)
Paph. Frank Smith (Norito Hasegawa 'Vista Del Monte' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'New Dimension') (bs)

Non Paphs
Vanilla planifolia var. variegata (nbs)
Oncidium globuliferum (in bud)
Coelogyne fimbriata (bs)
Coelogyne ovalis (in bud)
Dendrobium victoria-reginae (in flower)
Dendrobium densiflorum (seedling)
Ornithophoria radicans (in bud)
Rossioglossum grande (seedling)
Dienia ophrydis (bs)


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 21, 2015)

*Updated as new plants ordered*

Was so disappointed about my mislabeled plants that I treated myself to some new ones 

Updated as my 'Julius' turned out to be a 'Druid Spring'
Also my adductum, Dollgoldi & Angel Hair are suspect...

Current list

Paphiopedilum species
Paph. adductum *(may be mislabeled)* (in bud)
Paph. glanduliferum var. gardineri x sib ('Black & Shine' x 'DarkChocolate') (bs)
Paph. glanduliferum var. praestens x sib ('Wingo' x 'Sam's Choice') (nbs)
Paph. hangianum
Paph. kolopakingii var. topperi x sib ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
Paph. parishii (seedling)
Paph. philippinense x sib ('Ching Hua #31' SM/TPS x 'Super Twister') (nbs)
Paph. platyphyllum 'Super Clone' x self
Paph. rothschildianum (seedling)

Paph. gigantifolium (on order)
Paph. randsii (on order)
Paph. stonei (on order)
Paph. supardii (on order)
Paph. Wilheminae (on order)

Paphiopedilum primary hybrids
Paph. Bel Royale (kolopakingii var. topperi 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS x rothschildianum 'New Dimension') (bs)
Paph. Dollgoldi (rothschildianum x armeniacum) *(may be mislabeled)*(bs)
Paph. Druid Spring (druryi x primulinum) (in flower)
Paph. Gerd Rollke (rothschildianum 'In Charm' x emersonii ' Flora') (bs)
Paph. Gloria Naugle (rothschildianum x micranthum) (bs)
Paph. Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum) (bs)
Paph. St. Swithin (rothschildianum x philippinense) (bs)

Paph hybrids
Paph. Angel Hair (St Swithin x sanderianum) *(may be mislabeled)* (nbs)
Paph. Frank Smith (Norito Hasegawa 'Vista Del Monte' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'New Dimension') (bs)
Paph. Lady Isabel x Red Dragon (seedling)

Non Paphs
Coelogyne fimbriata (bs)
Coelogyne ovalis (in bud)
Dendrobium densiflorum (seedling)
Dendrobium victoria-reginae (in flower)
Dienia ophrydis (bs)
Oncidium globuliferum (in bud)
Ornithophoria radicans (in bud)
Rossioglossum grande (seedling)
Vanilla planifolia var. variegata (nbs)


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2015)

Good for you!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice order! :clap:


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 22, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Nice order! :clap:



Yup it pretty much completes my polyantha species collection

Apart from
sanderianum 
ooii
lowii/haynaldianum
dianthum (I have parishii so not fussed)

Have I forgotten any?


----------



## Alex (Aug 22, 2015)

Intaniae and anitum :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2015)

v. cynthiae!


----------



## Activescottieuk (Aug 23, 2015)

Alex said:


> Intaniae and anitum :wink:



Juries still out and no room for var's 

:wink:


----------



## Alex (Aug 26, 2015)

OK, fair point....


----------



## Activescottieuk (Sep 11, 2015)

*Update!*

I emailed the seller who supplied my Dollgoldi and adductum, I had no response so I opened a claim through PayPal, I was instructed through PayPal to return the plants which I did, they then decided in my favour and I was refunded the total price paid.

I've started the same process with the supplier of my Julius (probably the same person) and my claim is currently being reviewed. He also sold me the Angel Hair, so this is more than likely incorrect also.

I ordered some plants through Asendorfer in Germany to cheer myself up. But I hadn't received and notification or emails so I contacted them this week to see what was happening, turns out they received my payment but the order got lost. I asked if they would add an adductum (as mine turned out not to be) and they added it no charge!

Current list

Paphiopedilum species
Paph. adductum (seedling)
Paph. gigantifolium (seedling)
Paph. glanduliferum var. gardineri x sib ('Black & Shine' x 'DarkChocolate') (bs)
Paph. glanduliferum var. praestens x sib ('Wingo' x 'Sam's Choice') (nbs)
Paph. hangianum
Paph. kolopakingii var. topperi x sib ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
Paph. parishii (seedling)
Paph. philippinense x sib ('Ching Hua #31' SM/TPS x 'Super Twister') (nbs)
Paph. platyphyllum 'Super Clone' x self
Paph. randsii (seedling)
Paph. rothschildianum (seedling)
Paph. stonei (seedling)
Paph. supardii (seedling)
Paph. Wilheminae (seedling)

Paphiopedilum primary hybrids
Paph. Bel Royale (kolopakingii var. topperi 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS x rothschildianum 'New Dimension') (bs)
Paph. Druid Spring (druryi x primulinum) (in flower, was purchased as Julius)
Paph. Gerd Rollke (rothschildianum 'In Charm' x emersonii ' Flora') (bs)
Paph. Gloria Naugle (rothschildianum x micranthum) (bs)
Paph. Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum) (bs)
Paph. St. Swithin (rothschildianum x philippinense) (bs)

Paph hybrids
Paph. Angel Hair (St Swithin x sanderianum) *(may be mislabeled)* (nbs)
Paph. Frank Smith (Norito Hasegawa 'Vista Del Monte' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'New Dimension') (bs)
Paph. Lady Isabel x Red Dragon (seedling)

Non Paphs
Coelogyne fimbriata (bs)
Coelogyne ovalis (in bud)
Dendrobium densiflorum (seedling)
Dendrobium victoria-reginae (in flower)
Dienia ophrydis (bs)
Oncidium globuliferum (in bud)
Ornithophoria radicans (in bud)
Rossioglossum grande (seedling)
Vanilla planifolia var. variegata (nbs)[/QUOTE]


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2015)

NYEric said:


> v. cynthiae!





Activescottieuk said:


> Juries still out and no room for var's
> 
> :wink:



Look it up here. You would have room for this one!!


----------



## Activescottieuk (Sep 17, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Look it up here. You would have room for this one!!



I guess I could make one for one more......


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2015)

Anything is possible!!


----------



## Activescottieuk (Sep 17, 2015)

*Treated myself again*

Added a few extra plants.......

Current list

Paphiopedilum species
Paph. adductum (seedling)
Paph. gigantifolium (seedling)
Paph. glanduliferum var. gardineri x sib ('Black & Shine' x 'DarkChocolate') (bs)
Paph. glanduliferum var. praestens x sib ('Wingo' x 'Sam's Choice') (nbs)
Paph. hangianum
Paph. kolopakingii var. topperi x sib ('Jeanie's Green Giant' x 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS)
*Paph. kolopakingii ‘Birchwood’ AM/AOS
Paph. kolopakingii ‘Richard’
Paph. lowii ‘High Noon’*
Paph. parishii (seedling)
Paph. philippinense x sib ('Ching Hua #31' SM/TPS x 'Super Twister') (nbs)
Paph. platyphyllum 'Super Clone' x self
Paph. randsii (seedling)
Paph. rothschildianum (seedling)
Paph. stonei (seedling)
Paph. supardii (seedling)
Paph. Wilheminae (seedling)

Paphiopedilum primary hybrids
*Paph. Andronicus ‘Greenfinger’ (rothschildianum x victoria-regina)*
Paph. Bel Royale (kolopakingii var. topperi 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS x rothschildianum 'New Dimension') (bs)
Paph. Druid Spring (druryi x primulinum) (in flower, was purchased as Julius)
Paph. Gerd Rollke (rothschildianum 'In Charm' x emersonii ' Flora') (bs)
Paph. Gloria Naugle (rothschildianum x micranthum) (bs)
Paph. Lady Isabel (stonei x rothschildianum) (bs)
Paph. St. Swithin (rothschildianum x philippinense) (bs)
*Paph. Susan Booth ‘Downland' (rothschildianum x glanduliferum)*
*Paph. Ultor ‘Amazing’ (lawrenceanum x sanderianum) *

Paph hybrids
Paph. Angel Hair (St Swithin x sanderianum) *(may be mislabeled)* (nbs)
Paph. Frank Smith (Norito Hasegawa 'Vista Del Monte' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'New Dimension') (bs)
Paph. Lady Isabel x Red Dragon (seedling)

Non Paphs
Coelogyne fimbriata (bs)
Coelogyne ovalis (in bud)
Dendrobium densiflorum (seedling)
Dendrobium victoria-reginae (in flower)
Dienia ophrydis (bs)
Oncidium globuliferum (in bud)
Ornithophoria radicans (in bud)
Rossioglossum grande (seedling)
Vanilla planifolia var. variegata (nbs)[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Wendy (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice additions! :clap:


----------

